# Some Compositions and Recordings



## chopinsky

Hello, I have several Compositions of which I have posted some on YouTube, here are a few:































Thank you for Viewing. If you like what you see, please let me know, and I'll continue to upload more videos.


----------



## MusicForLife

Only listened to the the third mov. of your Sonata so far,
amazing work for my taste! 5:20 - 6:20 favourite part


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I think they're all great. Very well put together and pleasant.


----------



## chopinsky

Thank you very much


----------



## Couchie

HOLY MOTHER OF SWEET HELL.

Your Sonata No. 3 in G is FANTASTIC! 
I don't even know what else to say. I WAS FLOORED. All 3 movements are great! Gorgeous, and such expertly handed builds and releases of dramatic tension! THANK YOU SIR. Is there a way to download this? You also must be a hell of a pianist!


----------



## chopinsky

Thank you. I am not sure if there is a way to download the track. But I do have the audio and can e-mail it to you. I might have to compress it first though would you happen to have a gmail account?


----------



## Tomposer

Yeah man these are great!  Nice to hear a composer playing their own stuff too.


----------



## Jobe

I too thought they were brilliant


----------



## chopinsky




----------



## chopinsky

Thanks for the comments. I'll keep posting more music.


----------



## Yoshi

I like all of them


----------



## chopinsky

Anthem, Which is based on a familiar theme if you can pick it out.


----------



## Kopachris

*Kopachris now feels very disappointed in himself*

On the other hand, now I have something to strive for. These are all excellent--very Chopin-esque (which, judging by your username, is what you meant to go for). I could get all mean and say that you should find your own voice and style instead of using something so similar to Chopin's, but I like the music too much to do that.


----------



## chopinsky

You thought that they sounded Chopin Like. I am a bit surprised by that. you are the first to say this. Although I do believe Chopin to be quite an innovative composer, I don't really subscribe to his style of "romantic" piano repertoire. Oh, and the user name was just a default choice. It was the easiest name for me to remember I could have just as easily used something like "Bachsky" or "Lisztsky". If you don't mind please show me where you are hearing Chopin in these pieces and I might reassess the work.


----------



## chopinsky

I guess I would understand if you said something like Scriabin or Rachmaninoff or even Vaughn-Williams. since I find that the harmonization that I am used to playing is not really from the Romantic or post romantic era especially in the New England pieces and The sonata 3.


----------



## Kopachris

(I've never actually listened to Scriabin, Rachmaninoff, or Vaughn-Williams.) Let me rephrase: Your pieces _reminded_ me of Chopin. Take the Postman sonata movement 3, for example: the beginning had a beautiful, unassuming melody above a very subdued bass line, something which makes me immediately think of Chopin's nocturnes, but then you added your own distinct style to it (that is, not Chopin-esque), evident in the way you developed your themes. Another thing that reminded me of Chopin is the way your recording is set up, giving the piano a resonance that sounds very "crystalline" in upper registers--the only recordings I have in my library that were set up similarly are Chopin pieces; I suppose I subconsciously linked that to Chopin. Also, seeing your username before listening to the pieces may have accidentally been a sort of subconscious suggestion that your music will sound like Chopin.

Sorry if I insulted you; I quite admire Chopin's music, and yours. :tiphat:


----------



## chopinsky

Oh, don't worry, I take it as a compliment. I now see what you are saying about the setup of the performance. I will take a look in to expanding how the piano is set up, maybe make some reverb changes and see how that sounds. I must be honest though, I have been influenced by Chopin to a certain degree. I have a piece that was directly influenced by Chopin (Mostly because of its philosophical meaning-which I think Rubinstein established) which I'll post here in a few days. I am sure you'll know it right when you hear it. 

Thanks for your comments and compliments


----------



## Ravellian

What playback software are you using? I thought it was being performed at first, but those runs in the 1st movement are impossible to play like that - it's obviously been digitized. 

Anyway, very lovely pieces. Just an opinion about the 1st and 3rd movements of the sonata, I felt they are were bit repetitive because they are 8 minutes long with essentially the same melodic rhythm throughout. Perhaps try to incorporate contrasting themes of a different character? Just an idea.


----------



## chopinsky

Hello Ravellian, thanks for your comments. I also have a little bit of feedback.

1. Playback devises? there are none, if anything I increased the speed of the performance by a few clicks, but no playback devises. That is a pretty strong statement you are making, and I am wondering why you would think this. those "runs" that you are talking about are just scales in D-Sharp lydian Mode. which apart from D-flat major scales are probably the easiest to play on the piano. I have heard pianists playing G-minor runs faster than what you hear in this piece, and it is only those two measures that you really hear any speed at all in the runs (Maybe I'll post the sheet music and you can have a look for your self- You are the first to make this statement, even among those who have the sheet music and have heard the recording). 
I will however, take your advise and maybe do another recording, that is more honest, and Stick to the Speed at which I play it, But the video might be a minute or so longer.

2. In regards to the Sonata No.3? Only the first movement is 8 minutes long, the Third is only about 5 minutes long. I don't know if you saw this in the video title but it says: Sonata No.3 in G major (Movement II and Movement III). It's a pretty short sonata (20-24 minutes). 
The first movement Is simply abiding by the rules of Western Classical "German" Sonata Allegro form, which I know is a form that many composers sort of through out the window during the Romantic period and those to follow. So I attempted to add some variation and freedom in the first movement as to how close I stayed to True Sonata Allegro form, but I guess what you are saying is that Maybe I should take even more Liberties? you might be right, and maybe with some more feedback I might reassess some of the areas in this sonata, I would just like to still be able to call it a "sonata" when its done.
for the last movement I tried to incorporate a Quasi-Rhapsody style, which you will find common in most of my sonatas as opposed to "Rondo", "Theme and Variations", etc..... The reason is that I feel that it represents the piece a little better, and since there are no Real rules as to the structure of the last movement, I take the Liberty to write like this. I know that the last movement Starts out with the same three note main theme which is also seen in the last movement's Coda; but it does develop some new themes, which although are not overly chromatic, do have a bit of a contrasting lyrical nature. 

I must say, I am very glad to have had this feedback from you, would like to hear some more specific Ideas from you about the sonata if you are willing

Thanks once again for your comments and critiques. I am sorry for the length post, but I at least hope I was able to answer some of your questions.


----------



## chopinsky

Maybe I was wrong to assume that you were talking about the runs in the Postman Sonata, since you did say the "First Movement", but you didn't specify which Sonata you were talking about, So if you are talking about the Sonata No.3, then all I can say is that those Runs are not impossible, but they are difficult to learn properly without damaging your hands, and it does take a while to perfect. It incorporates, alternate pattern arpeggios. basically the same sort of thing that you see in the piano part of the first few pages of the RACH second Concerto. I have seen a lot of pianists use a lot of hand movement in that section, but I think it is better technique to minimize hand movement and use all five fingers (strengthen the 5th and 4th fingers for an even touch-something a piece like fantasie impromptu, which also has alternate pattern, help in attaining), this way you can achieve the same level of speed that you hear in the sonata's runs.


----------



## Ravellian

Yes I was referring to the 1st movement of the Sonata No. 3 in G major, specifically the parts from 5:00 - 5:30. Does this not sound 'digitized' to anyone else? I suppose I _could_ be wrong, in which case that is some very impressive playing.

Well anyway, I can't tell you how much better this is than 90% of the music that's being written today. You have an advanced knowledge of tonal harmony, and an ear for a good melody. You say you're following approximate sonata form... as far as I could tell of the first movement of the 3rd sonata, it sounds like the second theme starts around 1:08, with the development around 3:10 (maybe?), and the recap around 5:30. I think your 2nd theme is a nice complement to the 1st theme. However, for my taste it would be good to incorporate a bit more contrast to the piece; your piece builds to a nice climax up to right before the recapitulation using lots of ornamental figuration, but the pervading texture throughout the whole thing is still left-hand accompaniment, right hand melody usually moving in quarter notes and usually in chords, in approximately the same register. Without much left-hand material to speak of, and with the similar texture throughout, it sounds a bit more like a nocturne than a sonata.

To put it simply, add more contrast. It's tricky to do this without making the piece seem episodic, but the greatest composers (like Beethoven) were able to provide logical continuity throughout a piece while adding surprises and sudden shifts in mood throughout.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I kinda like the baguatelles, I might use it on Opus 10, I just need to know how you use the baguatelle style. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Rasa

Bagatelle style?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Rasa said:


> Bagatelle style?


What I mean Rasa by the bagatelle style, its the form of the music thats composed. What I mean by this is time signature, Dynamics, the way its played.


----------



## Ravellian

Ricardo, 'bagatelle' just means short, small-scale piece. It's not in any particular 'style.'


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Ravellian said:


> Ricardo, 'bagatelle' just means short, small-scale piece. It's not in any particular 'style.'


Oh Ok, I thought it was some sort type of a new music


----------



## Kopachris

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagatelle

Oh, wait, you mean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagatelle_(music)


----------



## chopinsky

Usually a bagatelle should be innocent sounding "sweet" or "playful" if you will.


----------



## chopinsky




----------



## Rasa

Good

*edit*

no, very good.


----------



## chopinsky




----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Impromptu quite nice, remind me of the sea.


----------



## chopinsky

Thanks. It reminds me of the sea also. that is part of the reason for the Sail ships.


----------



## chopinsky




----------



## livioguerra

IMO, at least judging by what I heard ( I have not listened to ALL Maxwell's pieces ) absolutely NOT Chopin ... more Rachmaninoff ...
in any case the value of Maxwell's music is that is not easy to classify by sound-alike ...


----------



## chopinsky

These are some of the pieces that I removed from YouTube before, for various reasons.


----------



## chopinsky




----------



## chopinsky




----------



## chopinsky




----------



## chopinsky




----------



## juergen

Really great music! Would you care to describe a little the methods of composing you use? Are you using software?


----------



## chopinsky

A lot of the composing comes straight from sitting at the piano with blank music sheets, and a pencil. I usually try to record what I come up with to give something like a version control concept to different ideas. Later on, when I have developed the ideas to a satisfactory level, I move on to notate them on the computer using software like finale or sibelius.


----------



## juergen

Thanks. You are truly gifted.


----------



## chopinsky




----------



## chopinsky

This Piece might make more sense after listening to Video above.


----------



## Mesa

The last two videos are extraordinary. Excellent work!


----------



## TheComposer

would you consider yourself as part of the 'impressionist school'? just judging from the piano music you write.


----------



## Mesa

Will any of your works be available for purchase/download at any time in the near future? Need to get my mitts on Piano Sonata II. It is a matter of profound importance!


----------



## Chrythes

The Sonata II is very cool!


----------



## violadude

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I think they're all great. Very well put together and pleasant.


Dont tell him that. "Pleasant" is about the worst insult I can think of as a composer


----------



## chopinsky

TheComposer said:


> would you consider yourself as part of the 'impressionist school'? just judging from the piano music you write.


I would say in some form yes, but only in philosophy aspect of it, You will notice that the music has a bit more of a modern/American feel.



> Will any of your works be available for purchase/download at any time in the near future? Need to get my mitts on Piano Sonata II. It is a matter of profound importance!


The piano sonata Will be up for purchase at some point, I am currently working on a reduction for the piece.


----------



## chopinsky




----------



## chee_zee

as usual, utterly *****, pointelss garbage, my ears have been ra---oh wait this is a _chopinsky_ thread, not couchie. good stuff man, 'as usual'. a little short for a concerto though, shouldn't they be like the meat and potatoes of any program?


----------



## chopinsky

No, you're right. That was the first movement. I just forgot to post that in the description.


----------



## tdc

^I thought the first movement of that concerto was pretty great! Not too important I guess but I don't think the eagle pictures on the video really fit the music. Your piece felt quite psychedelic and dream-like to me, random pictures of eagles flying as the music went by just didn't seem to go with the music I was hearing.


----------



## chee_zee

I think the bald eagle is because he is american, not as a programmatic thing.


----------



## chopinsky

The eagle is like an american Symbol. This Concerto is sort of like a Program work, Kind of Like Alkan's Grande sonate: Les quatre âges. But instead of a person, it looks at two or three generations of Growth during the 20th Century. This movement is sort of like the inception. That is the simplest way I can explain it.


----------



## Couchie

chee_zee said:


> as usual, utterly *****, pointelss garbage, my ears have been ra---oh wait this is a _chopinsky_ thread, not couchie. good stuff man, 'as usual'. a little short for a concerto though, shouldn't they be like the meat and potatoes of any program?


why do you hurt me


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

violadude said:


> Dont tell him that. "Pleasant" is about the worst insult I can think of as a composer


Haha ok you're right.

They're freaking gnarly dude.... really they are though, especially the more recent ones that I listened to.


----------



## chopinsky

Thanks alot.


----------



## jani

Ok i wrote these like a year ago. I hadn't studied any Classical music theory, so i just wrote what i heard in my head.
I know that they are not masterpieces but i hope that you could find something good about them.

Magic Forrest ( Cheesy title is cheesy) ( i personally love the "scary" sounding piano part on the middle)




Composition with a dark atmosphere




Very fantasy like




I tried to write a atonal piece but it has strong tonal center 




A funny/happy sounding piece what i wrote for guitar but decided to transcribe it for oboe ( the guitar version is faster)


----------



## chopinsky

Thanks, I'll have a listen.


----------



## chopinsky

I listened to some of them, very interesting. What did you use to make these?


----------



## jani

chopinsky said:


> I listened to some of them, very interesting. What did you use to make these?


Thanks! First i wrote them to a free music composing software called musescore and saved it as a midi, then i exported the midi file to reaper and Used free orchestral VST called DSK overture and added some reverb to some of them.
I am gonna buy East West Quantum Leap software when i feel that i am able to write stuff that is good 
etc...


----------



## chopinsky




----------



## hreichgott

Hi Chopinsky, thanks for sharing your music. You have a real gift. Please keep us up to date on your future activities. Is Maxwell Janis your name or the name of the performer?


----------



## chopinsky

Thanks, Ill be sure to update the thread when new work is completed. And to answer your other question, this is my name.


----------



## chopinsky

__
https://soundcloud.com/user5098547%2Ffor-anne


----------



## nikola

chopinsky said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user5098547%2Ffor-anne


This is really good. It's very gentle. I like the atmosphere. I especially like that part with strings that starts at 1:20.


----------



## nikola

I'm just listening to your 'sonata no.3 in G major, mvt. 1' from 1st page. It's great piece!


----------



## chopinsky

Thanks, 

I might be re-recording that one at somepoint in the future.


----------

